# So if you haven't eaten all your duck or



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

pheasant yet, I have a great recipe for you. It's a Korean dish called Bulgogi and it is usually done with beef but if you try this with duck or pheasant (and I suspect really any game meat) you'll find that you have a great way to cook your game and not have any gamey taste!

So, here goes:

Bulgogi
4.5-5 T Soy Sauce 
3.5-4 T Sugar (+ a little extra)
3 Cloves of minced garlic
3 Diced Green Onions
2.5-3 T Sesame Oil (+ a little extra)
2.5-3 T Sesame Seeds (+ a little extra)
.5t Black Pepper (+ a little extra like maybe a full t)
2.5-3 T Rice Wine Vinegar (+ a little extra)
.5t Red Pepper Flakes

1.	Slice the meat against the grain into ¼ inch slices or thinner.
2.	Put meet into a zip-lock bag.
3.	Place the marinade in the bag with the meat.
4.	Marinade in the fridge for at least two hours. Best if overnight - it gets better with time.
5.	Fry it in a frying pan until about medium rare. Don’t overcook!
6.	Eat it over hot rice or rice noodles.

A Variation we did this past weekend was to chop up some carrots, celery and cabbage to make up about a quarter pound of chopped veggies. (Feel free to add any other veggies that you may like).

Boil half a package of rice noodles.


In a wok, saute the meet with about half of the marinade for about 2-3 minutes at a temp of about 300 or so.

Remove the meat.

Add about a Tablespoon more of sesame oil to the Wok and then saute the veggies until they are almost completely cooked to how you like it. Add about another 1 to 1.5 T of soy sauce and the same of rice vinegar and another Tablespoon of sugar and half a teaspoon of salt while the veggies cook.

When you think that the veggies are about a minute or two away from being as done as you like, add the meat back in as well as the rice noodles and warm it all back up for the final couple of minutes.

Serve hot! It's very tasty!

I hope you enjoy. Try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*I guess I didn't spell out that the marinade*

consists of all the ingredients in the list all mixed up together. THAT is what you put in the ziplock bag with the duck meat (or whatever game you want frankly)


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

We just tried this recipe about a month ago. Turned out fantastic. Happened to see it on an episode of Kimchi Chronicles and decided to give it a try. We used some duck breasts and wrapped them in Red Leaf Lettuce. Our kids loved 'em.

Here is the one we tried. The first time we had Stan's Market slice us some Ribeyes up super thin.

http://www.kimchichronicles.tv/recipes/ ... lice-beef/


----------

